# West Nebraska Retriver Club



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Any news from the Open or Derby? I had to scratch, my girly came in season last night, no AM for you.  :-x

Go Team Loveland Power Company


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Word I got from the field in the Open is a triple, two retired. Fairly tight but a very good test. Success rate at or a little under 50%.

All I know regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to second:
1,2,3,5,7,8,13,17,20,23,25,26,28,29,31,32,33, 35,36,38,41,42,46,47,48,49,54,57


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open to the 4th:
1,3,8,13,17,20,23,31,32,36,38,48,49,54


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur to the 3rd:

2,5,7,11,12,13,21,24,32,36,39,42,44,45,47,48


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Left the open after about 1/2 the dogs had run, and all the dogs were doing the test.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

From what I was told:

Open
1st - Piper/Edwards
2nd- Chili/ Hurst
3rd- ?/Peterson
4th- Gretzky/Schrader

Don't know jams, but I'm sure there are some.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

junfan68 said:


> From what I was told:
> 
> Open
> 1st - Piper/Edwards
> ...


3rd Truman / Peterson- 

as reported to me as well.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Big Thanks to Dan Hurst for handling Chili to an open 2nd.

Congrats to Mark, Frank, Brian on the win. Also to Bart and Doc on their placements.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

J Hoggatt said:


> 3rd Truman / Peterson-
> 
> as reported to me as well.


John, good luck on your water blind!

Dave B.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

junfan68 said:


> From what I was told:
> 
> Open
> 1st - Piper/Edwards
> ...


Congrats to all, especially Mark and Piper. Way to go little girl dog and good luck at the Nationals. 

Brian, hope you're back on those ugly feet soon. 

fp


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

Way To Go Mark Edwards!!!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news on the Qual?

Thank you,

lesa c


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Dave O/H & Lauraine Grevlos & "Naughty" for getting the 3rd in the derby. This makes 20pts for "Naughty" & counting. Keep an eye out for "Naughty" as she continues her training with Jim Beck.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

There were only two placements given in the qual, with the 2nd place dog having had a handle in the last series. I think Mark Edwards took second with Rain.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> There were only two placements given in the qual, with the 2nd place dog had a handle in the last series. I think Mark Edwards took second with Rain.


Wow. 30 dog Qual and only 2 placements. Wow.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like the qual was a blood bath any news on the derby placments.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> Wow. 30 dog Qual and only 2 placements. Wow.



Thats pathetic....

/Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

junfan68 said:


> There were only two placements given in the qual, with the 2nd place dog having had a handle in the last series. I think Mark Edwards took second with Rain.


That hurts. Any more info on what happened there?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> That hurts. Any more info on what happened there?


Apparently there was only a good dog or two out of 30.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Buzz said:


> Apparently there was only a good dog or two out of 30.


I take it from your response that this is not an eye witness account?

Not trying to throw anyone under the bus. Maybe one of the judges can give some insight as to what may have happened. This is not a common occurrence so obviously there will be some curiosity. If something unexpected happened it might offer input to folks who are planning to judge in the future.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

My Pro Is Down There With My Dogs I Will Get The Scoop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Sounds Crazy
Thank You
Dave Hare


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

So who got 1st and 2nd in the Qual????


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Who Won The Derby And Qual??
Thank You
Dave Hare


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby:
1st-Gibbs/Blythe
2nd-Zink/Trott
3rd-Abe/Blythe
4th-Libby/Trott
RJ-Annie/Edwards
Js-Annie/Schrader
Tie/Hutchinson
Shay/Telitz


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Vern Hasenbank & Libby on the 3rd in the amateur. You're on a roll.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> I take it from your response that this is not an eye witness account?



No, I wasn't anywhere near it. If I had time it would be interesting to look at the event histories on the dogs running.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Jiggy said:


> Derby:
> 1st-Gibbs/Blythe
> 2nd-Zink/Trott
> 3rd-Abe/Blythe
> ...


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

My understanding of the qualifying was there was a very tough left hand bird that was in a place that the dogs did not want to go. Most tried to get this bird second, as it was the key bird as well as being the shorter of the two memory birds, but the dogs ended up going out to the long bird. When the were resent to get that bird, many dogs returned to an old fall and were consequently out. I would think that had there been some handles sooner, they certainly could have placed. There were only two dogs who picked up the birds without going back to an old fall.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

junfan68 said:


> My understanding of the qualifying was there was a very tough left hand bird that was in a place that the dogs did not want to go. Most tried to get this bird second, as it was the key bird as well as being the shorter of the two memory birds, but the dogs ended up going out to the long bird. When the were resent to get that bird, many dogs returned to an old fall and were consequently out. I would think that had there been some handles sooner, they certainly could have placed. There were only two dogs who picked up the birds without going back to an old fall.


Thanks for the info. Would have loved to have tried the test.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I heard Ted Shih won the Am with Mozzie, Lori Morgan took 2nd, Vern H 3rd, and Dsn Hurst 4th.

Thanks to the club, judges and everyone who helped put on the trial. Thanks to the judges for their time.

Congrats to everyone who placed and finished. 

I will say that Ted Shih's land blind in the Am was one of the more impressive things I have seen in this sport. Considering what all the other dogs were doing it was amazing.


----------



## awolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

junfan68 said:


> My understanding of the qualifying was there was a very tough left hand bird that was in a place that the dogs did not want to go. Most tried to get this bird second, as it was the key bird as well as being the shorter of the two memory birds, but the dogs ended up going out to the long bird. When the were resent to get that bird, many dogs returned to an old fall and were consequently out. I would think that had there been some handles sooner, they certainly could have placed. There were only two dogs who picked up the birds without going back to an old fall.


QAA faced east with steep, rugged terrain. Flyer shorter and to the right. Middle memory bird was pretty much straight east down the draw and up a steep other side, off the north edge. Big cedars and deep grass. Several dogs I saw overshot it and ended up way east over the hill, initially headed too far south and missed the bird on their way by. Far left bird was way north following the draw far up toward a small clay bank. Deep grass and very dry, dusty conditions. Friday was gorgeous, Saturday was quite windy. 

Open was on the other side of all the hills, facing west instead. We watched some of each, morning and afternoon. Not that it should matter, but even for me watching, the conditions certainly were different based on how the sun hit the hills. I found the open in the afternoon more difficult (for me to see)---looking into the sun and then down into the hills and draws for the birds.

Andrea Wolfe


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur

1) Mozzie/Shih 
2) DJ/Morgan, Lori
3) Libby (I think)/Hasenbank
4) Abby/Hurst
Do not know JAMS

Thanks to the Judges Ken McCartney and Mike Boley for their work over the weekend.
Thanks to the members of the West Nebraska Retriever Club for their hard work over the weekend, too.

Congratulations to:

Mozzie, who will now join his older sister, Mootsie, at the 2012 National AM
"Babycakes" Morgan for her second with DJ, who is coming back on
Vern Hasenbank who has had a great 2011
Dan Hurst, whose girl "Abby" is back in form after having a litter of world beating puppies (I hope)


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Great win Ted, glad for you and Mozzie, now just need that FC on him. Congrats to Mrs Morgan great lady with nice dogs, way to go Lori, oh you too Larry.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Dan Hurst and Abby.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Marcy Congrats!! To You Kenny, Zink And Libby For Another Great Derby Weekend 
Dave


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Ted congratulations
Maserati joins Smooth Operator in Onoway, Michigan
and Mootsie is already on her way to Oakdale
talk about a great 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Amateur
> 
> 1) Mozzie/Shih
> 2) DJ/Morgan, Lori
> ...



What Ted said!!! Congrats to all and thanks to everyone! Fun Trial!

Aaron


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to All, but particuarly Mark, Brian and Piper and Ted and Mozzie.

Boley, I was sure that you were the Qual judge but I guess I was wrong, you were the Am!
Congats on Chili's Open placement!


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> Amateur
> 
> 1) Mozzie/Shih
> 2) DJ/Morgan, Lori
> ...


Congratulations!!! to all --It was a fun weekend!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

J Hoggatt said:


> Congratulations!!! to all --It was a fun weekend!!


Tell everyone how insignificant your first AA JAM is - NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bet you are still flying high

Good job this weekend!

Ted


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

J Hoggatt said:


> Congratulations!!! to all --It was a fun weekend!!


Awesome John!


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Ted, Lori and Dan on their placements and Reserve Jam to Major. Also congrats to Brian, Swede and Mike on their Jams in Amateur.

Congratulations to Steve Blythe for Derby 1st and 3rd and Bart for 3rd in Open with Truman.

Vern Hasenbank


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Tell everyone how insignificant your first AA JAM is - NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bet you are still flying high
> 
> ...


I remember my first AA greenie, Uinta trial. Ted Shie in holding blind behind me. Rainey hammered a quad and finished her first AA.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! to Steve B ON DERBY 1ST & 3RD and to Vern & Kathy on 3rd at the Am. Vern does that qualify Libby for the Nationals? Ed K


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Way to go, Vern! Have to start tackling you before you get to the line


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Congrats Ted!!

Gooser


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Steve and Gibbs(Jiggy/Shaq pup)on the Derby win, Abe as well,3rd
Congrats to Vern and Libby one step closer to the Nat. Am.!
Congrats to all the placements as well.
Dave and Lauraine


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Vern congrats to you again.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Well done Ted!


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Ted Shih said:


> Amateur
> 
> 1) Mozzie/Shih
> 2) DJ/Morgan, Lori
> ...


Congrats on the win Ted. I bet the feeling never gets old.


----------

